# Any Sightings?



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Any Tarpon seen in the past few days? Were gonna try to get into them tom. off of crystal beach. Any suggestions? bait rigs etc.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Anybody gonna respond to this guy, PM him and don't post it. okay??

Lets keep info non-public if you catch my drift..... punn intended.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Scott said:


> Anybody gonna respond to this guy, PM him and don't post it. okay??
> 
> Lets keep info non-public if you catch my drift..... punn intended.


wow thats a little ridiculous


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not at all. When you are out there and have fifteen boats on a single group of tarpon and you are all on top of each other and it looks like Boca Grande off Galveston, its not rediculous at all... we keep information on this board rather private and via PM's.... we do that to be somewhat open but still try and keep a little pressure of the fish.


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Pressure off the fish or off yourself?!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Off the fish.... 15 boats on one little school of fish is not good for the fish, they won't hang around long like that. I don't fish every day, not out there today, so whether there are 100 boats out there today really doesn't matter to me but it does matter to me if it runs the fish off.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott said:


> Anybody gonna respond to this guy, PM him and don't post it. okay??
> 
> Lets keep info non-public if you catch my drift..... punn intended.


I am headed out to where Tarpon have been sighted for the last couple of weeks. I don't fish for them, as I do not know how to properly handle them to ensure a live release...

I will post any and all GPS coords. if I run across any pods.

Scott...

You are absoloutley ridiculous. There is no other explanation than that.

Grow up.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We don't lobb personal attacks around here. Sir, you obviously don't have enough tarpon fishing experience to understand the concern. I have helped many a folks on this board not only find fish but catch their first tarpon. It is done via PM's and everybody understands that concern. If you are an experienced tarpon fisherman, you understand.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott said:


> We don't lobb personal attacks around here. Sir, you obviously don't have enough tarpon fishing experience to understand the concern. I have helped many a folks on this board not only find fish but catch their first tarpon. It is done via PM's and everybody understands that concern. If you are an experienced tarpon fisherman, you understand.


Scott..if I wanted to find out where Tarpon are, all I have to do is call my neighbor, and he will put me right on top of them. I came across two huge pods last weekend, and all they are to me are a nuisance.

I am not an experienced TARPON fisherman, But, that could change if I really wanted to.I have caught them before...Strictly by-catch.

You could use a little tact in advising people not to post YOUR infr maybe just write it on the whiteboard of your Frat. house?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Where's the love fellas?







When did we get so territorial?







Sheez, Guy


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

*Scott is absolutely Right*

Scott is absolutely right. There is no harm in asking someone to PM the information as opposed to posting it here. What if you found a large school of fish and some one posted the exact location of where those fish were on this board and the next morning there were 20 boats there. That sucks been there done that. Just a few years ago (I am talking five or less) there might have been 5 boats working a school of Tarpon a couple of weeks ago we were on a school and there were 20 boats, Scott was there he can tell you. I be damned if I am posting any locations on this board, My son and I spend countless hours on the water trying to find Tarpon and if I posted the location on this board once we found them someone on this board would tell his friend and they would tell there friend and they would tell there friend. Put in the time on the water or hire a guide. THe other thing it is not simply finding the fish but it is having the experience to be able to catch them. All it takes is one Yahoo to pull in on a school of Tarpon that has no experience and ruin it for everyone. My son as a guide sees it everyday, you work hard to put people paying good money on fish and all it takes is one goof ball to mess it all up. So you guys complaining post up some GPS coords and in time you will see what I mean....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I will apologize if you thought there was a lack of tact in the original post. It certainly was not intended that way. Just simply asking folks to PM him instead of posting locations on the internet. It was a quick post made at the office while I was busy doing other things. I think you've read something into that post that was not intended. If you took it as "tactless" - I don't mind apologizing for that. The written word often can be miscontrued.

ps - jabx1962, I appreciate you editing your post from before. That is very much appreciated.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I know that internet potlickers are a reality nowadays but I'm a little confused on something here. Do Tarpon swim or do they just stay in one place and wait for your boat to arrive? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Jabx1962 be sure and tell your neighbor that has the Tarpon experience that when you find the tarpon he told you about that you are going to post the GPS coords. on the internet. I am sure he will be very happy about that.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott said:


> I will apologize if you thought there was a lack of tact in the original post. It certainly was not intended that way. Just simply asking folks to PM him instead of posting locations on the internet. It was a quick post made at the office while I was busy doing other things. I think you've read something into that post that was not intended. If you took it as "tactless" - I don't mind apologizing for that. The written word often can be miscontrued.
> 
> ps - jabx1962, I appreciate you editing your post from before. That is very much appreciated.


Scott...

I fully understand now...

And I will PM you with some coords. of 2 pods I came across last weekend..

They were messing up my Tripletailing.

I simply do not know how to proplerly handle a Tarpon.And I know there is a right/wrong way.

I would feel terrible if I killed one for ignorance...

Much Success on the Pro-Am..

I know first hand how much work is involved in such an event.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Actually, tarpon can hold in a general area for over a week sometimes, or even longer. So, yea, they can be there for a while.

jabx1962 and I have PM'd each other. He and I are cool. Not a problem. Everybody just layoff this thread and lets move on to more productive stuff.... like putting some fish in the air.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott said:


> Actually, tarpon can hold in a general area for over a week sometimes, or even longer. So, yea, they can be there for a while.
> 
> jabx1962 and I have PM'd each other. He and I are cool. Not a problem. Everybody just layoff this thread and lets move on to more productive stuff.... like putting some fish in the air.


Right on....step away from the Keyboard, and go drop some lines..

I am through with my yardwork...and I smell Trilpetails..


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanx, I was having a little trouble understanding what all of the "fuss" was about. I wasn't aware of that. Tight lines, Guy


Scott said:


> Actually, tarpon can hold in a general area for over a week sometimes, or even longer. So, yea, they can be there for a while.
> 
> jabx1962 and I have PM'd each other. He and I are cool. Not a problem. Everybody just layoff this thread and lets move on to more productive stuff.... like putting some fish in the air.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Darn, I was hoping to learn more about Tarpon fishing from this forum being inexperienced at catching tarpon on purpose and not knowing how to handle a Tarpon and giving it a good chance for survival (not a "Yahoo"). So what is the proper etiquette for asking questions as a novice Tarpon Angler in this forum if any?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like Scott is more than willing to help folks that really want to learn; he just doesn't want to do it in "open forum". I think I'd book a trip with him someday! Thanks Bro. Tight lines, Guy


JW AKA JEFF said:


> Darn, I was hoping to learn more about Tarpon fishing from this forum being inexperienced at catching tarpon on purpose and not knowing how to handle a Tarpon and giving it a good chance for survival (not a "Yahoo"). So what is the proper etiquette for asking questions as a novice Tarpon Angler in this forum if any?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

JW AKA JEFF said:


> Darn, I was hoping to learn more about Tarpon fishing from this forum being inexperienced at catching tarpon on purpose and not knowing how to handle a Tarpon and giving it a good chance for survival (not a "Yahoo"). So what is the proper etiquette for asking questions as a novice Tarpon Angler in this forum if any?


Jeff, just PM me with your questions. More than happy to help.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

www.texastarpon.net is absolutely the best resource to get started with our tarpon fishing. It will put you on the right track.

-Mike


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

There's no tarpon in POC.

They're all in Galvaston, there's only tourists here, and they don't jump.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Where is "Galvaston" -- I want to fish there.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Guys,



Actually I was there before you and the Gulf is mine. Please stay out of my waters.

There have finally been a few at the PA jetties. I would keep it a secret if there were not 20 - 40 boats trolling for kingfish already there.

It looks like a Chinese fire drill. Most are newbbies that have no idea what they are doing.... jus dragging ribbon fish till bit. They are constatly trolling over by freelined baits.... I really can not cast very far.

The silver fish are quickly knocked down or run off.

I saw two trollers cross paths & then fight each other til the lines came out of the water.

Now what were those co-ordinates? I would like all those guys that do'nt have a clue & are not willing to spend their time & gas to have an equal chance. (The new American way.) Right.

TC


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I think posting the coordinates is goign a little far (but then again who can complain  As far as scott answering everyones questions I can somewhat agree. It seems that almost everytime I ask a question on this board some just posts a link to texastarpon.com. I understand the fact that tthese fish aren't just for everybody in a way. As far as having boat running up and scaring fish away, thats anywhere you fish nowadays its not just tarpon fishing. Yesterday I was sitting on a weedline 30 miles out of galveston catching chickens and had a yahoo run right through the middle of the weedline now 30ft from us. I didn't mean for my original post to come out and start a small scale riot. I am going to TRY tomorrow to find a tarpon again weather permitting and don't see anything wrong with someone saying if they are in the high island area or the galveston area etc... There is a lot of water out there for sure and some of us do not target tarpon for a living or even every weekend, but with having caught many different types of fish from inshore to offshore my dream fish is still a tarpon.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the response folks, didnt think my post would evoke such a response. Went about 20 miles off Galv. landed real nice king 44" (think I might have placed in the tournament if I had entered) does anyone know the what the winners were? We did see some Tarpon on the way back in but we only trolled for about 15min. Trying to get back in before storm hit on Sat. Hopefully this storm will hurry up and end by the weekend. I got the fever.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

I "saw" a few last week...but that was about it.


----------



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

*Tarpon are Tough*

I have never caught a tarpon and really have no clue how to do it. Over the last month I've taken my boat out a couple of different jetty systems and just driven around looking. The whole time I'm thinking to myself, what a waste of time this is.

Good luck to all that have figured out the ways of the Silver King, I'm going to stick to fly fishing for Redfish but I'll still put my 11 wt together before heading out each morning just in case.


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

That driving around makes you feel stupid for sure. Kinda like rattling for whitetails when it doesn't work. I always think, "This is about the dumbest thing ever." And then a buck comes running in and your adrenaline starts to flow. 

Same way with tarpon. You'll be out there thinking, "This is the dumbest thing ever--wasting time, gas at $3 a gallon, I'm hot, I'm looking for a six foot fish in f'ing 8 million miles of ocean, this SUCKS!," and about the time you shut down to throw all your tarpon gear in the water and eat some cyanide, one will roll so close you can hear him suck in air. Then they all come up around you, rolling those big shoulders up and flipping water off their tails into the boat, ...and shining so bright a silver that you have to put up your hand to shade your eyes against the glare.

And then you are really in trouble because you may think of little else for the rest of your life. 

I was talking to my dad yesterday about (take a guess!) tarpon and we laughed about when you see that school come up for the first time you always backlash a reel. He suggested an "adrenaline adjuster" on the reel that would sense you freaking out and put a lot more resistance on it. 

When I worked in Costa Rica, I used to hang out in the back of the boat and drop my coasthawk straight down while the folks I was hosting casted out of the front of the boat at the schools. Me and the boat guide would always hook more fish just dropping straight down, but you can't tell someone that.

No matter what you do--no matter how long you talk to yourself about it, that first school is going to bring a cast out of you that you haven't made since you were 13 years old. I suggest a spinning rod or having a spare rod set up. I am 100% certain my next cast at a school of fish will be a backlash--it's been a while!

Anyway, stick with it--it's worth it when it finally happens. I have now seen them in Texas. Now, I just have to catch one! Unfortunately this is so much easier said than done.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

When I'm frustrated and having "one of those lonely - tarponless days", the words that come out of my mouth are.... "As soon as I get back, I'm selling all my tarpon S#$% on Ebay.... and don't try to stop me." Then, we see some fish and I always say, "Well, maybe I'll wait one more trip."

That's tarpon fishing for ya.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Ha*

Good luck selling those nasty arse hooks Scott!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Scott G said:


> I "saw" a few last week...but that was about it.


Scott G....I would like a framed and matted 16X20 of that on my den wall. That is a great photograph!!!


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Brent, here's what that came from and one a little tighter...a bit grainy, still playing w/ it. Out of about eighty photos, you can sometimes get one good one!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Great pics, hope i get to see that real soon. Last time I did I was near the Harbour in Key West. There were hundreds of silver fish. Landed a 135lber. at sunset it was awsome. put on a show.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Scott G said:


> Thanks Brent, here's what that came from and one a little tighter...a bit grainy, still playing w/ it. Out of about eighty photos, you can sometimes get one good one!


One out of 80. That sounds about like my tarpon fishing record. 

I think she was looking right at you. They can stare a hole right through you with those big ole eyes.....


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Brent--
It's funny you should say that about them looking at you. How do you guys think they find their way from Veracruz to Venice? Smell? Basic instinct? Rolling and looking to make sure the beach is still on the left going up, right going down?! This last one is a joke, of course, but science hasn't told us much more than that. 

I heard recently that the folks in Boca Grande have started using scented baits like Berkley Gulp and having great success. This would point toward smell being a pretty strong sense with them. Tarponchaser thinks they can smell those schools of shad and they just follow them around...or other large migrating bait clusters.

Also, when you see them roll, it's odd that they roll almost always on their right side. You know how they kinda turn their heads to the right as they start to dive? You can see the fish in the pics Scott took doing this. 

Let me know what you think about their navigation systems.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Navigation...*



crtarpon said:


> Brent--
> 
> Let me know what you think about their navigation systems.


CR...You are asking the wrong guy! I understand tarpon about like I understand women. Iv'e had some ideas about women in the past, but they all turned out to be wrong. I don't doubt that they use smell to shadow schools of bait locally, but I don't know about using it to find Mexico or Venice, even though both places have some unique smells (another joke). Homing pigeons and geese could probably tell us more about how they do it, but I understand them about like I understand women..........


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I see tarpon roll right and left. I don't recall a preference on that one. 

Tarpon move north with the warming waters as they migrate. Currents play a big roll in lots of their movements. I have always thought smell played a big roll. I have always believed that the reason there is such a concentration of them in Louisiana is because they smell the fresh water, they know it means bait and like salmon, they look for that source. I think when we have lots of rain, as we did this year, we have lots of bait offshore and we hold more tarpon throughout the year. Why, because they smell the fresh water and gravitate too it. Even if it is just mixed in the water in very small amounts. Other than that, I just think they are fish and they swim where they want to. how's that for a theory.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

If we ever figure out where they go and what they do it will take half the fun out of actually getting one on the line. I hope we never figure em out.


----------



## workin2fish (Jul 21, 2004)

I have often thought that we get fish from louisiana and a different run of smaller fish from mexico that come up the texas coast. I dont know if freshwater is the key but I think that part of it is sent of inland water. I've seen photos of tarpon caught in the Kemah channel ( big ones over 100 ) and know they at least appeared to be spawning in taylor lake during the same erra of the 40's. 

These fish seem to always collect in the same areas around rivers or large bay systems expl. Boca , the gulf outlet-west delta -venice area , the river in coasta rica , the jettys at sabine ,galv. poc ect. ect. If they used to spawn in gal bay the that might be the reason for them hanging around here. I think the reason they dont go into the lakes and bays now ( as often.... for the cridics) is due to commercial boat traffic and pollution. Any thoughts???


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

I don't know a thing about Tarpon fishing... I should probably do some research before asking a stupid question but maybe ya'll can fill me in here. What is the average size tarpon that you catch? I would have to assume that they put up a great fight. Is there anything else I'm missing about these fish? Why is everyone so excited about them?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Actually, there is a lot of evidence they don't spawn in bays as reds do. This is a debate that has raged for some time but the scientists have pretty much gotten very close to conclusively proving that tarpon exclusively spawn in deep water along the continental shelf. Talk to a biologist and there isn't much debate. Now fishermen, without scientific proof, argue this point all the time. Dr. Ault's tags from Mexico year before last show a tarpon traveling to the continental shelf off Port Mansfield in spring. Only explanation for that is spawning activity similar to what they've seen in Florida. Now guides and many tarpon fisherman argue, well, nobody has ever seen them out there. Well, the lack of seeing them, in my mind doesn't mean they don't do it. The tagging has shown at least one does and all the research in Florida shows that larval tarpon are seaborn animals that then migrate into estuaries at very young ages to metamorphasize and become baby tarpon. So, regardless of the anticdotal information, very doubtful spawning takes place in estuaries. Lots of research done on this issue.

Poke around on texastarpon.net - there are some feature articles I wrote in the past about some of this research and these exact issues. It would take me all night to fully respond. Go read up on it a little and you'll probably find some answers.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Lots of spelling issues - sorry, it's midnight... I'm too tired to worry about fix'n it!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jake Reaves said:


> If we ever figure out where they go and what they do it will take half the fun out of actually getting one on the line. I hope we never figure em out.


Jake, I couldn't agree more. Trying to figure them out is 99% of the challenge of tarpon fishing. Don't think we'll ever know. But I can promise you this, come to Dr. Ault's talk and you'll learn a lot. I know some of what he'll say and the first time I heard it, I was amazed.


----------



## workin2fish (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm kind of like Jake , I dont know if I really want to know all the answers , but I do like drinkin beer and talking about it w / people who are as addicted to them as I am.


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

Scott said:


> Actually, there is a lot of evidence they don't spawn in bays as reds do.


redfish don't spawn in the bays, they spawn in the surf in the fall, then the fertilized eggs are washed into the bays on the tide.
why else would the bulls be squirting milt at this time?...am i missing something?

where is the continental shelf off Port Mansfield?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

In the bay, guess I meant more in the mouths of bays, like between Galveston Jetties etc. They spawn there big time. River mouths, bays, all along the gulf coast. That's what I meant. As compared to way offshore.

I think the shelf off Mansfield is like 40 miles out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's one I landed back at the end of June. Tarpon spawn in deep water. The males stay in close while the larger females go deep. You'll hit a time where the females are gone and the males are still around. The females are deep spawning. I lost two 80 to 90 lb. sows before I was able to CP&R this fish.

JABX if you ever want to make a Tarpon run I'll show you the proper release technique. No problem. Don't forget guys " Bow to the King!" 
Grande


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

80-90lb Sows?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Agua Grande said:


> Here's one I landed back at the end of June. Tarpon spawn in deep water. The males stay in close while the larger females go deep. You'll hit a time where the females are gone and the males are still around. The females are deep spawning. I lost two 80 to 90 lb. sows before I was able to CP&R this fish.
> 
> JABX if you ever want to make a Tarpon run I'll show you the proper release technique. No problem. Don't forget guys " Bow to the King!"
> Grande


Question: Don't the eggs get fertilized after they are released... so there have to be some males out there when they spawn? Maybe my fish biology is off, just asking?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 16, 2006)

Scott said:


> Question: Don't the eggs get fertilized after they are released... so there have to be some males out there when they spawn? Maybe my fish biology is off, just asking?


Yes you are correct Scott. There are some males out there. Deep water is where they spawn. After the eggs hatch they wash back inshore where they grow. 
Whats interesting about tarpon is freshwater doesn't bother them much and when they jump they have something in them that acts as a lung.

Grande


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Something in them that acts like a lung??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Swim bladder, that's why they roll and gulp air. They can actually metabolize oxygen through their swim bladder. that's what he's talking about.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I knew that...


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't think that is the reason why they jump though...


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Scott said:


> Swim bladder, that's why they roll and gulp air. They can actually metabolize oxygen through their swim bladder. that's what he's talking about.


That would be the reason for the bubbles popping up when you are in the middle of a school...Like turtles...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

No, I agree, not the reason they jumped when hooked but certainly the reason the try and roll and gulp air.

Yea, exactly right on the bubbles. We "play the bubbles" all the time when we are near a school.


----------

